# Dorp Karl, get Van Gundy



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

In my opinion, Karl is the problem with the bucks. if they lose him and get van gundy, would that be an improvement?


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Agreed, Karl is definately holding this team bakk, hopefully Payton will be gone though and we wont have to worry about him


----------



## dmase_24 (Feb 1, 2003)

i agree, they should drop karl, but i do NOT think they should go with van gundy... :no:


----------



## Muffin (Feb 11, 2003)

Yeah. Karl is and has been the problem for a long time now. He should've been fired instead of Ray Allen being shipped away. That was a terrible move for the Bucks. Karl is also the one who urged the franchise to pay Tim Thomas so much money. He has shown that he wasn't worth it. I doubt if Payton comes back. If he does, it makes no sense to have Redd and Desmond fighting to play garbage minutes at the 2 when Sam or GP sits. They realy need to do something with their coach AND roster that the coach made a mess of...

PG - Who will play? Sam or GP?

SG - GP, Sam, Redd, or Desmond

SF - Tim (overpaid), Kukoc (veteran) or Haislip (he needs minutes to show what he can do. I like this dude's game. He's gonna be good in this league if given the opportunity)

PF - Tim (still overpaid), A. Mason (bad attitude), Caffey (mental issues)

C - Ervin (need to retire) and Przybilla

Notes:
Whatever they do, they need to re-sign Gadzuric. :yes:


----------

